# سلاحاً ذا حدين



## rositakay

مرحباً

هل صحيح أن نقول تبقى هذه القضية سلاحاً ذا حدين

شكراً


----------



## elroy

نعم، أظن أن جملتك صحيحة.


----------



## uncharted

التسمية الصحيحة (سلاح ذو حدين) وليس (سلاح ذا حدين)

الجملة ليست صحيحة


----------



## cherine

الجملة صحيحة نحويًا، فكلمة "سلاحًا" إما مفعول به أو -إذا كان الفعل بقي يعمل عمل كان- خبر تبقى. في الحالتين يجب أن تكون منصوبة. وبالتالي، فالنعت "ذو" يُنصب أيضًا، فيصير "ذا".


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> الجملة صحيحة نحويًا، فكلمة "سلاحًا" إما مفعول به أو -إذا كان الفعل بقي يعمل عمل كان- خبر تبقى. في الحالتين يجب أن تكون منصوبة. وبالتالي، فالنعت "ذو" يُنصب أيضًا، فيصير "ذا".



.ب(بقي) ليست من أخوات (كان)، فـ(سلاحا) يعتبر مفعولا به وليس خبرا


----------



## king007

الجملة صحيحة نحويا لا خطأ فيها
سلاحا ذا حدين و ليس سلاح ذو حدين
تبقى) شبيهة بحرف (ظل) إحدى أخوات (كان) و إليك هذا الرابط)

كان وأخواتها - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> شكرًا للتأكيد.



أريد مراجعة السؤال عن إعراب (سلاحا). بعد البحث في المعاجم العربية، وجدت أن (بقي) فعل لازم لا يتعدى إلا بحرف، فلا يصح القول إن (سلاحا) مفعول به. ولسبب أن (بقي) ليس فعلا متعديا فلا يمكنه أن يكون من أخوات (كان)، فلا يصح القول إن (سلاحا) خبر (بقي). لكن ما أزال أرى الجملة صحيحة حيث إن (سلاحا) يعرب حالا.ـ


----------



## elroy

هناك أفعال تعمل عمل كان مع أنها ليست في قائمة أخوات كان التي نحن معتادون عليها، وأعتقد أن "بقي" منهم، مما يجعل "سلاحًا" خبرًا في هذه الجملة. لا أرى المنظق في إعرابها حالاً.


----------



## Matat

elroy said:


> هناك أفعال تعمل عمل كان مع أنها ليست في قائمة أخوات كان التي نحن معتادون عليها، وأعتقد أن "بقي" منهم، مما يجعل "سلاحًا" خبرًا في هذه الجملة.



لم أسمع هذا من قبل. هل لك من مصدر لهذا؟ لكن حتى إذا كان هذا صحيحا فلا أرى جواز اعتبار (بقي) من هذه الأفعال المشبهة بالأفعال الناقصة. السبب هو أن الأفعال الناقصة كالأفعال المتعدية من حيث إن المبتدأ يشبه بالفاعل والخبر يشبه بالمفعول به. أما (بقي) ففعل لازم لا يتعدى إلا بحرف. التعدي شرط على أن يشبه الفعل بالأفعال الناقصةـ وهذا إذا كان تشبيه الأفعال غير الناقصة مع الأفعال الناقصة جائزا.ـ


elroy said:


> لا أرى المنظق في إعرابها حالاً.


لم؟


----------



## cherine

أظن أن استخدام بقى بمعنى "ظل" استخدام حديث، وستجده في كثير من الكتابات الصحفية خاصةً. فحتى لو كان الفعل ليس من أخوات كان، إلا أنه في هذه الجملة يبدو شبيهًا جدًا بالفعل ظل، لذلك أظن أنه ليس من الخطأ القول أنه يعمل عمل كان، حتى لو كان هذا استخدامًا مستحدثًا.


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> أظن أن استخدام بقى بمعنى "ظل" استخدام حديث، وستجده في كثير من الكتابات الصحفية خاصةً. فحتى لو كان الفعل ليس من أخوات كان، إلا أنه في هذه الجملة يبدو شبيهًا جدًا بالفعل ظل، لذلك أظن أنه ليس من الخطأ القول أنه يعمل عمل كان، حتى لو كان هذا استخدامًا مستحدثًا.



 صحيح أن هذا التركيب موجود في الكتابات الصحفية، لكن هذه ليست المسألة. فإعراب هذا التركيب صحيح دون القول إن (بقي) يعمل عمل (ظل). بل المسألة هي أكان (سلاحا) خبر (بقي) أم حالا؟ لا أرى القول إنه خبر جائزا وقد شرحت سبب ذلك في تعليقي السابق. ربما صحيح أنما لم يكن مسموعا عند العرب أن يكون هناك حال في الجملة مع (بقي)، لكنه تركيب جائز إذا قيس على الأحكام الإعرابية التي أسست بناء على لغة العرب القدامى. إن كانت الجملة تستوفي معايير تلك الأحكام فيجوز القول إنها صحيحة نحويا. وإن لم تكن تستوفيها فلا يقال عنها إنها صحيحة نحويا. لا أرى سببا للقول إن هذا استخدام حديث. ربما هو حديث سمعا لكنه ليس حديثا قياسا. لا داعي للقول إن (بقي) يعمل عمل (ظل) ـ عاريا عن القواعد الإعرابية ـ إذا كان يصح القول إن (سلاحا) حال ـ متناسقا مع القواعد الأصلية. وقد بحثت الآن على (جوجل) لكي أجد إعرابا لجملة شبيهة تستعمل (بقي). وجدت موقعين من منتديين:
إعراب جملة "ابق جالساً" [الأرشيف]  - شَبَكةُ الفَصِيحِ لِعُلُومِ اللُّغةِ العَرَبِيّةِ
استفسار نحوي [الأرشيف]  - شَبَكَةُ ضِفَاف لِعُلومِ اللُّغَةِ العَرَبِيَّة


في كلا الموقعين، يتحدث المشاركون عن نفس الموضوع. وأنا أتفق مع المشاركين الذين يعربون الاسم حالا. في الجملة التي في الموقع الأول: "ابق جالسا"، يعرب "جالسا" حالا. وفي الجملة التي في الموقع الثاني: "وسيبقى مجانيا دائما"، يعرب "مجانيا" حالا.

ويقول أحد المشاركين الذي يسمى "أبو سراج 1" التالي:
_نعم لم أجد أحدا قال أن بقي فعل ناقص لكن هذا السؤال عندما طرح علي أجبت بأن جالسا حال حيث إن الحال وصف هيئة وفضلة في الجملة وقد يأتي أساسي في الجملة لغرض._
_ولكن صاحب السؤال وهو طالب علم في اللغة أجاب بهذا الجواب الذي افتتحت الموضوع به أي خبر بقي بمعنى ظل _
_وهذا الإعراب على مذهب الكوفيين خطأ لأنهم لا يتعرفون بكان وأخواتها وأنها أفعال ناقصة بل هي تامة عندهم وتعرب ما بعدها بالفاعل وما بعده بالحال _
_غير أن الأصل في الإعراب عدم التقدير _
_والله تعالى أعلم_

وهذا ينطبق على الجملة التي قدمت هنا أيضا.


----------

